
Study of 60K shows hydroxychloroquine’s potent prophylactic effect on SARS Cov2 - rpiguy
https://www.iltempo.it/salute/2020/04/28/news/coronavirus-farmaci-efficaci-news-danni-cura-annalisa-chiusolo-artrite-terapia-idrossiclorochina-sars-cov2-1321227/
======
rpiguy
Not a double blind study, just another study showing that people taking
hydroxychloroquine for lupus or arthritis suffered no deaths or
hospitalizations in Italy.

However, since many cases are asymptomatic anyway, these results could be
coincidental despite the large group studied.

The most compelling anecdotal evidence is that lupus is usually a strong
comorbidity for infectious disease, and in this case it appears to not be.

